# سلسلة كتب علمية فى هندسة سباكة المعادن



## سيد على حسان (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*سلسلة كتب علمية فى هندسة سباكة المعادن باللغة العربية*

من الان يمكنكم الحصول على نسخ فاخرة من سلسلة كتب سباكة المعادن باللغة العربية والتى تشمل حتى الان كتب عن :
1 - افران الدست ( الكيوبلا ) تصميمها وتشغيلها وصيانتها 
2 - مسبوكات حديد الزهر المرن وطرق انتاجها 
3 - المرجع فى سباكة المعادن ( وهو كتاب هام يحتوى على معلومات اساسية وضرورية لكل من يعمل فى مجال سبكة المعادن من المهندسين او الفنيين او اصحاب المصانع والمسابك )

يمكنك الاطلاع على فهارس الكتب المعروضة علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.khalya.net/browse/job_5682.html​ 
http://www.khalya.net/browse/job_5682.html​

وجارى اعداد كتب اخرى فى هذه السلسلة باللغة العربية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/sayyed1111***********​


----------



## مستشار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## prof mido (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياهندسه وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير
بس اذا الرابط لفهرس الكتاب ........فأين رابط الكتاب؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير
بس اذا الرابط لفهرس الكتاب ........فأين رابط الكتاب؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد زهرة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الكتب غير موجودة وارجو التعرف عليك . بريدى الالكترونى هو 


zahraengzahra***********


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (15 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي أحمد
أرجو أن ترسل لي رسالة خاصة ؟؟؟ لأنه كما تلاحظ البريدالالكتروني لا يظهر هنا
أو ممكن أن تضيف بريدي-الالكتروني التالي على اليااهوو 
desert_storms86
أوكي
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً
أين روابط الكتب


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مع ان التحميل لم يعمل


----------



## سيد كامل توفيق (6 مايو 2008)

السيد المهندس/
تحيه طيبه ... وبعد
لقد ادخلت اليكم بالاميل الخاص لي لااني ابنتي ليس لها اميل الان 
للعلم 
وشكرا علي حسن تعاونكم معنا والله يوفقكم لما فيه الخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## 3djava (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali_sgc (8 يونيو 2008)

Thank You But I Can't See The Attached Pdf File For Casting Iron May Be Its Deleted


----------



## هاله الشيخ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تمام سلامي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شو ها الذكا كله


----------



## CHE Amjad (17 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very mush


----------



## drsh100100 (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
بس فين روابط الكتاب 
 مسبوكات حديد الزهر المرن وطرق انتاجها نفسى تشفى اى شى عن الموضوع ده لو سمحتوم يا جماعه
وشكرا جزيلا الاميل:eng_hvc***********


----------



## drsh100100 (4 فبراير 2009)

Eng_hvc***********


----------



## mraheem2004 (14 فبراير 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## shamesali (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد نم نم (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .....لاكن عندي سؤال ويا ريت الكه عندك جواب اله ....ما هوه المعدن الذي لا تنفذ من خلاله القوه المغناطيسيه .... ومن اين استطيع الحصول عليه.... وذا كان على شكل سبيكه ياريت اعرف تفاصيل صنع السبيكه .... ولك مني جزيل الشكررررر....


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## بحار العلم (3 أغسطس 2009)

ايها الاخوه الشاكرين اين رابط الكتاب؟


----------



## محمدفاستر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود:75:


----------



## Mohamed Gadallah (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mohamed Gadallah (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمسهمين فى هذا الموقع


----------



## Mohamed Gadallah (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمساهمين فى هذا الموقع


----------



## Mohamed Gadallah (2 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر للمساهمين من الأخوة العرب فى هذا الموقع


----------



## mohKAU (11 مارس 2011)

*طلب مهم..ارجو المساعده اخواني*

ابي شرح كامل عن التراكيب الجلوجيه الاوليه لصخور الرسوبيه(التطبق-التطبق المتدرج-التطبق المتقاطع -علامات النيم)

بحثت كثيير ولكن لم اجد الشرح الوافي 

وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud1974 (12 مارس 2011)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ahmadmansoor (13 أغسطس 2011)

الرجاء ارسال لينك للكتب
وشكرا


----------



## سليمان1 (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------

